# full arabic support for KIN3TX 1.0



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I was looking for how to make arabic work there was the letters but they werent connected making it really hard to read so i found a script to do this by madmack
i made a patch for KIN3TX i tested it on blur addon should work on any version
Disclaimer: Nobody but yourself is responsible if your phone explodes into pieces









download 
put on external sd just to be safe 
wipe dalvik under advanced 
wipe cache
then install zip from sdcard then select the file 

that should be all you have to do any questions just ask 
want support for another ROM just ask and i will try my best to do it 
here is download link: http://www.box.com/s...ockim6z7pkxk2zi
if you like it just hit the thanks button and comment i would like to know how many people use it etc


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Please if anyone uses this mod please comment on what you think and if you want this for any other rom just pm me or post here


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone who uses this mod please hit the thank you button and/or comment I would like some feedback on how it is working with people


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't use but if folks who do are on app-there is no like button. Sorely missed. I either leave a stupid comment cluttering thread or don't participate at all.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

